

Rush is on for custom domain name suffixes - petethomas
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2011/02/06/AR2011020603940.html

======
mkinnan
I really don't know what to think of this ... this is the first I have heard
of ICANN opening up domain name suffixes. The example .music that was
described in the article makes for a good case, but it seems it will be a
complicated mess. Having to get 'approved' to buy domain names with specific
suffixes is surely to become a big hassle.

